# Developing Weaker Functions=Well Rounded?.... Not According To This Guy!



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

LiquidLight said:


> Yes but remember this is dominant in consciousness. Meaning that your conscious orientation will generally be driven by the dominant function (but of course you have an unconscious too). So the dominant function (all the functions really) only describe a small part of your overall psyche.


Alrighty then!


----------



## setzer (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking at my functions...
And after reading most if not all in posts this thread I'm thoroughly confused.

(Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.255
(Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.94
(Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.45
(Si) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.16
(Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.99
(Te) ||||||||||||| 5.78
(Se) ||| 0.57
(Ne) || -0.215

Any help?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

setzer said:


> Looking at my functions...
> And after reading most if not all in posts this thread I'm thoroughly confused.
> 
> (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.255
> ...


That test pretty clearly shows a general pattern toward INFJ. High Ni/Low Se with a lot of Feeling.


----------



## Cristina 19 (Jun 23, 2021)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Okay so I came across this video and I just want to get your opinion on what he says....


From what I've read it seems that because you don't have control over the shadow functions it_'_s easier to use them in a negative way.
For example, instead of using introverted sensing to remember what worked from your past experience, you can have a tendency to remember what didn't work, what you did wrong, embarrassing moments.
I don't know about others INFJ but I do well with my cognitive functions and the shadows just explain everything I don't like about my behavior.
In my opinion, it's better to work on my good points, instead of exploring something I'm not good at. As long as the result is the same why should it matter if I have a different approach?
And I feel so much better when I do things my way.


----------

